# I'm-Yunity



## Dara45 (Aug 2, 2017)

HeidiHo said:


> We recently had to put down our precious 10 year old golden due to hemangiosarcoma. When he was diagnosed in late January, I purchased I'm-Yunity and Yunnan baiyao and I feel strongly that it allowed us to have more time with him then we would have if we had not used it (in conjunction with a grain-free diet). Instead of the 2-3 months the vet said we would have, he was with us 5 wonderful months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

I'd be happy to send it to you - need to get your address, but you probably should not put it on here. I'm not able to message you because I don 't have enough posts and I see you don't have enough either. 


Does anyone have any suggestions of how we can communicate?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

HeidiHo said:


> I'd be happy to send it to you - need to get your address, but you probably should not put it on here. I'm not able to message you because I don 't have enough posts and I see you don't have enough either.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions of how we can communicate?


Sorry, I had to edit your post due to GRF Rule #4 violation. 

You can contact each other off the board via the Private Message system to discuss it.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

HeidiHo said:


> I'd be happy to send it to you - need to get your address, but you probably should not put it on here. I'm not able to message you because I don 't have enough posts and I see you don't have enough either.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions of how we can communicate?


You need 15 posts to PM. Post a bunch of pictures of your sweet late pup until you get to 15.


----------

